# Pescador 120 Vs. Heritage Angler 14



## GrayMan

Been looking at both of these and want some opinions...my fiance has a Pescador and I've really liked it myself, and I haven't heard a bad thing from anybody that owns one. Just noticed the Angler 14s goin for around the same price and the extra length vs. the pescador got my attention. I've heard good things about most stuff from Heritage as well. Speed vs. Stability is a big thing for me. I fish little lagoon and mobile bay constantly but want to run the gulf regularly as well, so I need to cover water without getting dumped too often lol. Gimme some thoughts on which of the two might be better and why. Appreciate it!


----------



## PAWGhunter

GrayMan said:


> I fish little lagoon and mobile bay constantly *but want to run the gulf regularly* as well


Get something better like a OK Prowler instead. MUCH better kayak. If you enjoy kayak fishing as much as it sounds like you do, you might as well get a decent kayak. Ocean Kayaks and Hobies are worth every penny...trust me, I've owned about every kayak available at one point:blink:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...gclid=CL_Ev4eXuLICFQTOnAodtTMA2Q#.UFTEV1EoBu0


----------



## oxbeast1210

Gray man Both those kayaks are pretty good I think the Pescador is still a little faster .
Depending on your size though the 14 heritage might be a better fit for you if you are bigger or tall. 

Pawg not all of us can afford a nice Plastic fleet like you ! lol 
just messin with ya

If you are on a budget then the two you are looking are probly the best bang for the buck but if you are able to spend a Little more take pawg's advice


----------



## Chris V

You can get a Prowler 13 in great shape for about the same price as well.

I love my plastic fleet but my Prowler 13 is probably my favorite


----------



## oxbeast1210

Chris can you let me know where to get one for that price? I didn't realize they had come down that much. I got a trident 13 but wouldn't mind a prowler as a backup 
Thank you


----------



## GrayMan

Thanks for all the input guys, I appreciate it. I know enough to know you're right about the OKs and Hobies, I'm one of those stuck on a budget guys so new is out of the question lol...someday! Be a few months before I got the $$ for any of em, I'll keep my eyes out for a used Prowler while I'm waitin and see what comes up first at the time. Any other thoughts are welcome, thanks again to all of ya!


----------



## PAWGhunter

oxbeast1210 said:


> Chris can you let me know where to get one for that price? I didn't realize they had come down that much. I got a trident 13 but wouldn't mind a prowler as a backup
> Thank you


Every now and then, ACK has them up for real cheap at their Outlet store. I swear I remember reading that a PFF member got two Prowler 13's a few years back for like $750 for the pair.
http://www.austinkayak.com/outlet/outlet_products.php?SubcatID=10


----------



## oxbeast1210

Wow 750 for the pair would be a steal ill keep an eye out 
Thanks


----------



## Chris V

oxbeast1210 said:


> Chris can you let me know where to get one for that price? I didn't realize they had come down that much. I got a trident 13 but wouldn't mind a prowler as a backup
> Thank you


Just have to keep a sharper eye out. I got mine brand new for 550.00 and my friend Sam just got a blue one in near perfect shape for 450.00 or so


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet thanks


----------



## GrayMan

Well Chris called it..I went to Academy tonight just to look around and found a OK Prowler Big Game for 599.00...wasn't planning on buying a yak but stuff happens. Made sure my wife was gonna let me back in the house if I bought it, she told me to just buy it so I'd shutup about getting a new yak lol. Think I'm going to be happy with this yak! Thanks once more to all of ya for your input and opinions.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice that thing is a beast !
Little does your wife know that you have to
rig it out now... muahhaahahha


----------



## aquatic argobull

Good deal on a sweet yak


----------



## GrayMan

Nice that thing is a beast !
Little does your wife know that you have to
rig it out now... muahhaahahha



She already knows it has to happen..one of the first things she said was "good now you have something to mess with and keep you out of trouble all winter" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Shoot winter is the best time to fish inshore


----------



## leeroy87

Which academy? I didnt see that one.


----------



## GrayMan

The one on Davis Hwy in Pensacola


----------



## Bo Keifus

dang I started to get excited when i read where you were talking about the Trident Prowler because im trying to sell mine to upgrade to a Hobie right now! Enjoy The OK! I totally love mine


----------



## Nat

the heritage Angler 14 is on sale @ $499.00




I don't see the ocean kayak prowler on Academy web site

did they have more than one in stock ?


----------



## GrayMan

I got the last one they had in the store at the time, think they said it was either a season end clearance or in store special thing, cant remember for sure...


----------

